

Quantitative Finance StackExchange Proposal - winanga
http://area51.stackexchange.com/proposals/117/quantitative-finance

======
copernicus
To be blunt, if someone knew of some advantage that was not generally known,
why would they post about it online, instead of exploiting it themselves?

~~~
T_S_
QF is no different than other areas of engineering, like programming, where
there is some exchange of information about methods between professionals. You
can exchange a lot of information without revealing a specific trading
strategy. Also there are usually auditors and risk managers that need to
understand what is going on in a position and QF provides a language to
describe the reasoning behind why a trader has a certain position.

------
caffeine
The majority of the questions on that first page of proposals have _nothing_
to do with Quantitative finance. Moderating such a forum would be a nightmare.

Perhaps this indicates a market for a separate "Hokey-pokey finance"
StackExchange ...

~~~
dpritchett
Most of the samples are voted up as "great off-topic example" so I think we
don't have too much to worry about.

Presumably those won't be upvoted on a real site.

------
djb_hackernews
looking at the on topic questions it seems more like a general QF FAQ than a
specific Q and A type place.

